# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Integrated Systems Europe, ISE

## Airicist

iseurope.org

youtube.com/IntegratedSystemsEurope

facebook.com/integratedsystemseurope

twitter.com/ISE_show

linkedin.com/company/integrated-systems-europe-ise-

instagram.com/ise_show

ISE 2022 - May 10-13, 2022, Fira de Barcelona Gran Via, Barcelona, Spain

ISE 2021 - June 1-4, 2021, Fira de Barcelona Gran Via, Barcelona, Spain

ISE 2020 - February 11-14, 2020, RAI Exhibition and Convention Centre, Amsterdam, Netherlands

ISE 2019 - February 5–8, 2019, RAI Exhibition and Convention Centre, Amsterdam, Netherlands

----------

